# Connect washing machine to bathroom sink?



## melaluca08 (Jul 19, 2009)

Can it be done? Anyone ever done it before? I'm told that I can buy an adaptor from my local home improvement store. The house is a rental and there are no W/D hookups. We only use cold water so I'm thinking that I'll possibly be able to simply connect to the sink, turn the cold side on...etc...


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Looks like it's been done:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Connecting-a-Washing-Machine-to-a-Kitchen-Sink/

I would suggest reading the comments below on that posting as people mention quick disconnect fittings as well. Sounds like the whole process is just a matter of getting the right fittings and length of hoses together.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

One caution, if you are going to discharge the washer into the sink, most newer washer require a 2" drain. You could overflow the sink.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I had one connected to a kitchen sink/faucet at one Apt
Even with a big kitchen sink I would have to shut it off & allow water to drain
Then turn it back on & watch it as the sink filled again

A small bathroom sink will not handle the flow


----------



## melaluca08 (Jul 19, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I had one connected to a kitchen sink/faucet at one Apt
> Even with a big kitchen sink I would have to shut it off & allow water to drain
> Then turn it back on & watch it as the sink filled again
> 
> A small bathroom sink will not handle the flow


I plan on draining it into the shower. I think the shower drain will handle the water...you guys agree?


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

melaluca08 said:


> I plan on draining it into the shower. I think the shower drain will handle the water...you guys agree?


Maybe just do the clothes in the shower then you would have hot water?:laughing:

Gary


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Your shower probably has a 1½" drain also. If it is a shower tub it might be OK but if it is a shallow pan shower it will probably over run. Remember also the the "hook" on the end of the washer drain hose must be kept up even with the to of the washer tub. You can't just lay it in the shower.


----------



## melaluca08 (Jul 19, 2009)

hayewe farm said:


> Your shower probably has a 1½" drain also. If it is a shower tub it might be OK but if it is a shallow pan shower it will probably over run. Remember also the the "hook" on the end of the washer drain hose must be kept up even with the to of the washer tub. You can't just lay it in the shower.


I should be able to hook it over the top of the shower door. And it is a shallow pan shower...I guess I need to check the drain size.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If it is a shower only, it should have a 2" drain per code. Most washers have a 1/2" supply line for the water. If you use an adapter that is smaller than this, it will take more time to fill.


----------



## melaluca08 (Jul 19, 2009)

majakdragon said:


> If it is a shower only, it should have a 2" drain per code. Most washers have a 1/2" supply line for the water. If you use an adapter that is smaller than this, it will take more time to fill.


 It is indeed a shower only. How about only using the "small" load option for washing? Wouldn't this decrease the amount of water being drained?


----------



## lacreamoonlight (Feb 21, 2013)

*Here's a thought...*

If I were to attach the washer to the sink, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a 50 - 60 gallon plastic tub with a 1-2 inch hole in the side or bottom sitting on the sink for the drainage hose to empty into so that the sink doesn't over flow and you don't have to turn the washer off? The water would empty out in a much slower and more manageable manner than having it just shoot out like it normally does. Right? I mean, the smaller the hole, the slower the water would come out, in theory.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I would be tempted to plumb a stand pipe into the under sink drain and see how that works. Me, being the hillbilly I am would just shoot it out a window


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

paintdrying said:


> I would be tempted to plumb a stand pipe into the under sink drain and see how that works. Me, being the hillbilly I am would just shoot it out a window


Not so far fetched. In some places, discharging gray water to the ground is still legal.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

1. Buy a 32 Gal HD rubber garbage can.
2. Cut a 1.25 inch hole right in the middle.
3. Place over drain after removing strainer.
4. Set in shower.
5 Hook washer hose to edge of can.
6. Wash clothes.

Can will work as buffer reservoir. PLace dog or kid in can for dual purpose wash/

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lacreamoonlight (Feb 21, 2013)

I heard that there was an issue with the shower as a drainage source because the system isn't set up for all that grease from the detergent. Wouldn't that be a concern? If it isn't that big of a deal, that idea just might work out better than what I was thinking of.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Nov 17, 2012)

You might be a Red Neck.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Why not just install a proper water supply and drain ?


----------



## lacreamoonlight (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure how well that would work in an apartment. lol


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

DidIDoThat said:


> You might be a Red Neck.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Why not just install a proper water supply and drain ?


I guess you missed the part about it being a rental.....that is why most of us read ALL the posts.

Basically, your just going to have to try it.....I assume your using one of those smaller 'space saving' washers?


----------



## lacreamoonlight (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm looking at getting one of those LG washer/dryer combos. It isn't a stacked deal, either. You don't have the load from one section to another. You just set it for washing and what kind of drying you want. No vents for drying on this thing - it dries things by condenser, so it takes a little longer and you have to have it cleaned every so often I guess. I'm still researching this particular model. But yes, it would be for a smaller living space.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Grease from detergent? What grease from detergent? Aint got no grease from detergent!


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

No jagans, he said decrease the detergent. By the way, I always top off my load with a dopper of bearing grease.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

lacreamoonlight said:


> I heard that there was an issue with the shower as a drainage source because the system isn't set up for all that grease from the detergent. Wouldn't that be a concern? If it isn't that big of a deal, that idea just might work out better than what I was thinking of.


You get more grease from shampoo, body washes, conditioners, body oils etc, that garbage can idea sounds like a simple safe solution. just watch it the first few times make sure your drain is not partially clogged and can handle all that extra water which it should, :boat:


----------



## lacreamoonlight (Feb 21, 2013)

My proposal was originally to buy one of those storage tubs, cut a smaller hole in the side or bottom and set it on the sink so that it could drain the water in a slower manner and not cause an overflow. The apartment I'm looking at has one and a half baths, with the half bath being connected to the main bedroom, where I'd like to have the washer/dryer combo. My hope is that if I get this all sorted out, I can get that apartment rather than the one with the hookups because it's about $200 cheaper in rent and I don't make much money in the first place. I'd rather rig something up and pay $480 a month than spend $680 a month just for a hookup, which is what I'd be paying for in the long run.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Set it on the sink???? Water is about 65 lbs. per cubic foot, my friend. That's why I said Heavy Duty Garbage can _*in the shower stall.*_

I would have some concern about back pressure on the sink fixture, though, and I would probably rig up a T with a valve under the sink to supply water. You could use shark bites, so they can be removed down the road.


----------



## lacreamoonlight (Feb 21, 2013)

That's why there would be a hole in the bottom of the tub! Most storage tubs can't handle much but I've found some brands that are made of thicker stuff. If you get one like that and make the hole at least an inch wide, the draining of water into the sink wouldn't be terribly overloaded from the weight of the tub and water. The layout of the apartment I'm looking at has two bedrooms but the one I'm looking at has only one that has a bathroom attached. The attached bathroom is small and the bedroom is where I want the washer/dryer combo to be. I'll post a picture of the layout with the proposed location of the appliance here so that you can get an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## BEG666 (May 1, 2021)

I want to completely take my bathroom sink and cabinet out and use the water lines /drains for a washing machine.... Will the drain be suitable for this use


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

BEG666 said:


> I want to completely take my bathroom sink and cabinet out and use the water lines /drains for a washing machine.... Will the drain be suitable for this use


No a bath sink has a 1.25 or a 1.5 inch drain, a washer requires 2 inch.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Now that I think about it, my washer has a 1-1/2" drain all the way. This is my second washer on this hookup, a front loader that uses very little water. The old top loader used a lot more, but it still never overflowed. Not saying it's a good idea, just that for me, it works OK.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The washing machine might have a 1-1/2 inch or even 1 inch hose but the built in pump might still expel the water fast enough to overflow a standpipe or drain less than 2 inches.

You can get the plastic garbage can but cut the hole in the bottom smaller than the 1-1/2 inches someone suggested just in case the shower drain cannot handle the full 1-1/2 inch flow using gravity.

A shower door might handle gobs of water splashed on it from above without leaking outside the shower but will not prevent overflowing onto the bathroom floor if the water level in the pan floor get above the the threshold.


----------

